# Cowboy



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

16x20 Oil Painting. I'm calling this 'Cowboy' but I might change it down the road to 'My Orange Painting'.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow!!! That's spectacular!!! Love the colors and reflections.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the title and LOVE the painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Cricket and Dick. I haven't had such a great day, but this has turned it around.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! I like it!


----------

